# Slingshot Of The Month - December 2012 - The Winners



## NightKnight

The winners this month are:

1st Place:
Flippinout Slingshots - Custom Axiom (39 Votes)









2nd Place:
Torsten - Simple Slingshot (35 Votes)









3rd Place:
Chunkapultman - Antler Hybrid (22 Votes)


----------



## NightKnight

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Carbon

Wow, congrats to the winners! Close race between 1st and 2nd.


----------



## pop shot

Why did the winner win? This isn't fair!!! Wahwahwah. I don't think this is fair, Aaron, make it right!!! Wahwahwah, crycrycry.


----------



## Dayhiker

Congratulations, Nathan -- this was another tightly contested month and it's hard to believe Torsten and Chunkapult did not take 1st place. In any ordinary competition they would have. But the bar is high up in here!


----------



## reecemurg

congrats guys !!!


----------



## PrideProducts

wow thank you guys for voting for me 
the first time i get nominated and I got 3rd place








cheers guys


----------



## treefork

Congratulations to some fine work!


----------



## treefork

pop shot said:


> Why did the winner win? This isn't fair!!! Wahwahwah. I don't think this is fair, Aaron, make it right!!! Wahwahwah, crycrycry.


OK. That will put you at 9001 warning points! lol


----------



## flippinout

Thanks for the nod all! Each and every month the slingshots get better and better and in all honesty, my slingshot was no where near as nice as some of the others. I believe that had a few other frames had better photos, they would have been winners by a landslide. Regardless, I am honored to have been chosen again by my peers for this very small sampling of the outstanding work coming from the enthusiast community.


----------



## Btoon84

Nice job guys, congrats to Nathan, Torsten and The Chunkapult Man! Thanks to all that voted!


----------



## Danny0663

Congrats Nathan for taking 1st place! Torsten and TCM


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Once again, so many wonderful slingshots that picking one as THE best is impossible. Congratulations to the Master Craftsmen, Nathan, Torsten, and Chunkapult Man.


----------



## PrideProducts

cheers guy well done nathan and torsten
i will beat you next time







haha lol


----------



## f00by

Congrats to all the nominees. Über-grats to the top 3







it was a super high bar this month.


----------



## pop shot

For real though, excellent work guys


----------



## zwillie

Concrats







wonderfull slingshots and craftmenship.
Zwillie


----------



## Jparanee

It's a great Slingshot from a great maker

Very cool


----------



## torsten

Congrats Nathan and Chunky!!
And many thanks to all who have voted for my little shooter!
All nominated slingshots show the great development that slingshot building has taken the last years!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Flatband

Wow! Awesome work guys! It is getting tougher and tougher to make a decision around here with all you great craftsmen.Congratulations Nathan on winning the top spot Bud. You have proved again and again you are a Master!!!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## alfshooter

felicitaciones a los ganadores y nominados , todos los trabajos son Impresionantes .

saludos


----------



## capnjoe

Good job, everybody. Some real nice stuff going on out there. Thanks for the nomination.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Congratulations everyone, another great month full of truly awesome slingshots.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Mr.Teh

This was a very hard decision !! Congratulation to the winners


----------



## ian pearce

well done flippinoutslingshots well deserved i own the normal model and im pleased with that can't afford the custom yet ah keep up the great work guys


----------



## rockslinger

Great job guys, awesome work!


----------



## CAS14

I am amazed. Before stumbling onto this website, I had no idea that such talented craftsmen (and ladies) were involved in slingshottery (my favorite word).


----------



## harson

Bravo to the winners, maybe in another 50 years i will make one worthy of a nomination


----------

